

Psystar Mac clone story gets stranger - edw519
http://blogs.zdnet.com/hardware/?p=1690

======
icey
To me it sounds like this is one dude in a garage who thought it would be a
good idea to sell hackintoshes.

------
inovica
Also this when you click on their store: "Thank you for visiting Psystar.
We're sorry but the store is temporarily down due to the fact that we are
currently unable to process any credit card transactions."

This vapourware?

~~~
groovyone
Could this be someone testing the market? Set up a site, fill it with content
and get the press releases out there....

------
TrevorJ
I think they know this isn't a product or a strategy that can last, so the biz
is a temporary clapboard structure hoping to keep costs down and sell as many
boxes as they can before they fold and take the money someplace else.

------
angstrom
If I was someone gullible enough to buy something from them in the last couple
days I would be rushing to call my credit card company right about...NOW.

------
weegee
you get what you pay for...

